# Ak47 Grow check it out!



## Ad1 (May 17, 2006)

Here are my plants vegging under a 400mh

Nutes are canna vega

first 2 pics are at about 10 days, then 21 days and then 30 days...


----------



## Ad1 (May 17, 2006)

On day 30 i transfered them to flower under a 600w hps

first pic is day 1 of flowering, next is day 25?? i think

photos a bit shit but the light is about 25cm above the top of the plants


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (May 17, 2006)

Damn man those are sum impressive resuts ima have to go get me a 400 watt MH


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

nice strain ya got there....nice looking plants


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

*Whats up Ad1. You got yourself a nice setup there. Your ladies are looking nice and healthy. Great job man. *


----------



## Insane (May 18, 2006)

Awesome setup, great lookin plants, very nice job!


----------



## Ad1 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, i reckeno another 4 weeks til harvest....


----------



## High_Life420 (May 20, 2006)

dam how u grow so fast


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 23, 2006)

Nice plants! How do they smell? A friend gave me some clones he said were AK-47, they've been in the growroom for 3 days and it smells like a skunk sprayed the room. Do AK-47's smell skunky or do i not have AK-47? I've smoked some of the but he grew and its awsome "1 hit wonder" shit, 1 joint and 4 of us where plastered to the couch.


----------



## Zarnon (May 23, 2006)

Hey, we're Hydro buddies!! I use canna, am growing a strain from Serious Seeds (Kali Mist), am at day 31 of flower, and my buckets are black! Spooooooooooooooky.*

To the dude that wrote "how you get them to grow so fast?", that is what hydro will do for u if it is done right. 

So far looks textbook. I would've liked to 'uv seen some closeups of the buds, but nice tite summary.




----------------------------------------------------------------
*plus I either have XX or XY DNA, I eat food regularly, and where I live has rooms too. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeirrrrrrd!


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

Great lookin grow.


----------



## Ad1 (May 26, 2006)

Ok so for the last month i've been building a new veg box for mothers and clones

I put a 400w hps in the old veg box (the one in my first post) and put some clones in, I also knocked the wall that was between that box and the flowering box (in my second post) as it was getting a bit crowded. 

I hope that made sense   

The smell is v. strong and surprisingly sweet

These pics are from about a week ago, zarnon i'll take some close ups next time...


----------



## Ad1 (May 26, 2006)

Heres the new veg box with some mother and clones


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

*Whats up Ad1. Your grow is coming along real nice by the looks of things. I bet you just can't wait for harvest. What ya got another 3 weeks? I can't wait to try my AK-48 it's supposed to be a real killer like the AK-47. Anyway your grow is looking great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Ad1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Here are some new shots, cant see to get a good shot of the section with the 600w with the light on, so took the 3rd pic with light off

They've been flowering for about a 6 weeks now, trikes are still very white so should be another 3 weeks

also shown is the future crop with some chronic seedlings and ak47 clones


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 2, 2006)

I need to learn Hydro...seems hard.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

very nice looking plants Ad1


----------



## Bobber (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe you tried to grow AK 48?


----------

